
The Shape of Things to Come - oftenwrong
https://granolashotgun.com/2017/03/08/the-shape-of-things-to-come/
======
draw_down
Wow, this was excellent. Thanks for posting.

~~~
oftenwrong
This blog has many great posts on the topic of suburban development, decline
and dynamics. For example:

[https://granolashotgun.com/2016/08/31/a-thousand-hidden-
subs...](https://granolashotgun.com/2016/08/31/a-thousand-hidden-subsidies/)

and the follow-up: [https://granolashotgun.com/2016/09/01/them-thats-got-
shall-h...](https://granolashotgun.com/2016/09/01/them-thats-got-shall-have-
them-thats-not-shall-lose/)

[https://granolashotgun.com/2016/10/13/the-talisman-of-
colera...](https://granolashotgun.com/2016/10/13/the-talisman-of-colerain-
township/)

[https://granolashotgun.com/2016/07/23/the-great-hollowing-
ou...](https://granolashotgun.com/2016/07/23/the-great-hollowing-out/)

[https://granolashotgun.com/2016/10/13/our-state-
religion/](https://granolashotgun.com/2016/10/13/our-state-religion/)

[https://granolashotgun.com/2017/01/09/gazeboland/](https://granolashotgun.com/2017/01/09/gazeboland/)

~~~
draw_down
Yep, I perused it after reading the linked post. Really solid stuff, thanks
again.

